# Metal machinist Australia immigration



## v.dhiman12

Dear friends,
i hv a question and i think this is the right platform to ask.
i have got successful skill assessment from vetassess for my occupation Metal machinist on based my qualification, diploma in mechanical engg. and 9 years of experience. They give me certificate 3 in mechanical, as per AQF.( Give me only 10 points)
but at the time of assessment i did not give them my bachelor degree (5 points) to assess. because it is not relevant to my current occupation. I assess it separately from vetassess.
My questions are-

Can I score 15 points for my bachelor degree, as it is not relevant to my occupation.?
2) I have need for migration test advise from TRA.?


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi dhiman,
1.You cannot claim points for bachelor if it is not related to your occupation.
2. It is better to have MPA from TRA for peace of mind but it is not necessary. Anyway I did my MPA from TRA.
Thanks
Pawan


----------



## v.dhiman12

80.pawan said:


> Hi dhiman,
> 1.You cannot claim points for bachelor if it is not related to your occupation.
> 2. It is better to have MPA from TRA for peace of mind but it is not necessary. Anyway I did my MPA from TRA.
> Thanks
> Pawan


wt s your qualification and in which occupation you skill assessed.??????


----------



## 80.pawan

My occupation was 323214 Metal machinist (First class). I migrated Melbourne in 2016.
I got my 190 PR visa in 36 days. I worked in India, Singapore and Japan. Have 15 years experience in CNC, cadcam.
Diploma and Bachelors in Mechanical.

For detail see my timeline and posts in forum.

Feel free to ask.
Thanks
Pawan


----------



## v.dhiman12

80.pawan said:


> My occupation was 323214 Metal machinist (First class). I migrated Melbourne in 2016.
> I got my 190 PR visa in 36 days. I worked in India, Singapore and Japan. Have 15 years experience in CNC, cadcam.
> Diploma and Bachelors in Mechanical.
> 
> For detail see my timeline and posts in forum.
> 
> Feel free to ask.
> Thanks
> Pawan


have you submitted all your documents to skill assessor authority..?????( diploma & b.tech)

i have diploma in mechanical and B.tech in industrial engg & management/ 15 years of experience.
i sepreatly assessed my b.tech from vetassess.

i did not got 15 points


----------



## 80.pawan

Don't use any agent because they are all useless. I will guide you.
I did all process myself. It is very fast.

Please tell me :-
How much total points do you have?

if have more than 65 points then apply EOI.
Now all inviations stopped here due to corona.


----------



## v.dhiman12

80.pawan said:


> Don't use any agent because they are all useless. I will guide you.
> I did all process myself. It is very fast.
> 
> Please tell me :-
> How much total points do you have?
> 
> if have more than 65 points then apply EOI.
> Now all inviations stopped here due to corona.



491​Age25Work exp.15Qual10Partner10NattiB.tech5Regional15PteTOTAL80


i have 80 points if i got 15 in education.

what you think about my education. can i got 15 points for education.???


----------



## 80.pawan

Yes. I submitted document of both diploma and Bachelors of Mechanical engg to vetassess (TRA) because I needed 15 points.

They mentioned in their outcome letter that my degree is equivalent to Australua AQF degree level 7. 

You would have submitted both degree for assessment. There was high chances that it was closely related with diploma and your nominated occupation. So you could get 15 points.
In worst case if your Industrial bachelors not considered, you claim 10 points for diploma, which you have now.

1. You gave advice to you for not accessing bachelors together with diploma?
2. How you will assess your bachelors separately ? 
3. What is your age and Ielts score?
4. Are you married ?

You will get maximum 15 points for your experience.
I think that you don't have 65 points. 
Increase your PTE score and apply for 190 visa or 491 visa.
Victoria recently opened 190 and 491 visa from Jan 2021.
Metal machinist is in high demand. In one year, around 6700 Cnc machinist required in Australia as per occupation ceiling, but only 20 people applied.

Tell me information which I asked above.
Then will guide you.

Thanks
Pawan
.


----------



## v.dhiman12

80.pawan said:


> Yes. I submitted document of both diploma and Bachelors of Mechanical engg to vetassess (TRA) because I needed 15 points.
> 
> They mentioned in their outcome letter that my degree is equivalent to Australua AQF degree level 7.
> 
> You would have submitted both degree for assessment. There was high chances that it was closely related with diploma and your nominated occupation. So you could get 15 points.
> In worst case if your Industrial bachelors not considered, you claim 10 points for diploma, which you have now.
> 
> 1. You gave advice to you for not accessing bachelors together with diploma?
> 2. How you will assess your bachelors separately ?
> 3. What is your age and Ielts score?
> 4. Are you married ?
> 
> You will get maximum 15 points for your experience.
> I think that you don't have 65 points.
> Increase your PTE score and apply for 190 visa or 491 visa.
> Victoria recently opened 190 and 491 visa from Jan 2021.
> Metal machinist is in high demand. In one year, around 6700 Cnc machinist required in Australia as per occupation ceiling, but only 20 people applied.
> 
> Tell me information which I asked above.
> Then will guide you.
> 
> Thanks
> Pawan
> at time of assessment i afraid that they can say ,,,,,,,,,,,,,you are b.tech holder and applying for metal machinist. so i only give them my diploma in mechanical.
> i seprately assessed my bacholer of techlology by vetassess ( in point tst advice) and they assessed it as per AQF bacholer degree.
> i have 50+ score in PTE
> I am single ( divorced)
> .


----------



## v.dhiman12

hi,

how can i fill my EOI. 
1) how i fill my diploma in eoi. as, on skill assessment , nothing wrote about diploma recognisation, as they only give me certificate -3

491​190​Age2525Work exp.1515Qual1515Partner1010NattiRegional155PteTOTAL8070


----------



## 80.pawan

v.dhiman12 said:


> hi,
> 
> how can i fill my EOI.
> 1) how i fill my diploma in eoi. as, on skill assessment , nothing wrote about diploma recognisation, as they only give me certificate -3
> 
> 491​190​Age2525Work exp.1515Qual1515Partner1010NattiRegional155PteTOTAL8070


Hi,

You did not reply to my previous questions.

For diploma, you will get only 10 points. Careful when you fill points in EOI. If you will fill points wrongly, case officer will reject your visa.
Check points at below link :-





Points table for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


The table gives a detailed breakdown of how points are awarded for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




You spouse must need IELTS/PTE 6 band each to apply visa with you.
Please clear me following :-
1. How much total experience TRA mentioned in their outcome letter ?
2. Did your spouse gave IELTS or successful skill assessment ?
3. How much is your IELTS score ?


Thanks
Pawan


----------



## v.dhiman12

80.pawan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You did not reply to my previous questions.
> 
> For diploma, you will get only 10 points. Careful when you fill points in EOI. If you will fill points wrongly, case officer will reject your visa.
> Check points at below link :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points table for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> 
> The table gives a detailed breakdown of how points are awarded for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spouse must need IELTS/PTE 6 band each to apply visa with you.
> Please clear me following :-
> 1. How much total experience TRA mentioned in their outcome letter ?
> 2. Did your spouse gave IELTS or successful skill assessment ?
> 3. How much is your IELTS score ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Pawan


answer:-
1) TRA does not mention experience in their letter. they just give me certificate-3 in mechanical trade. i have 10 years ofexperience
2) i am single
3) i have competent score in PTE


----------



## v.dhiman12

can i go for migration point advice from TRA.?


----------



## v.dhiman12

can i go for migration point advice from TRA.?


----------

